# Utah Thread



## klaus (Mar 30, 2011)

Thought I'd start a Utah thread and see if any other folks in the area peruse this site.

So we had a pretty good event this last weekend. 30-50 inches in the mountains. I clear about 3/4 mile of one lane road at about 8000 feet to my house. Here's a few pics of clearing the driveway as the storm was heading out. Second time I cleared for this storm.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow lets see some more pics


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow! Yes, more pics please.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

definitely more pic! absolutely beautiful sight, and its making me a bit jealous!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thats a ton of snow! Definately more pictures please!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I wasn't able to make it to your area when I visited your beautiful state, so please post away with the pics!


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Love the white gold Thanks for the picture's .


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I know where I need to move!


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I just saw your thread. Here and thought I would chime in. I'm Steve up in Ogden area. My company is Ogre Sweeping. I run 3 plow trucks. I have some fantastic contracts. Last season sucked. But this season is fantastic so far. One of my biggest contracts switched management over to SMS and so far I am very pleased.


----------



## Redmond (Nov 21, 2012)

Just saw your post. Kendall from Spanish Fork. I have to agree this year is far better then last. We have had several good sized storms this year. A guy could get used to this.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Well The seasons done now. Ogden wasn't bad for snow this year. But it still didn't make up for last year. I had a fair December. Good January. A little sad of a February, and nothing since then. I was able to pay off the whole from last year and buy some new equipment, but I didn't get the chunk ahead that I wanted. 
Not to mention the nothing of a mountain snow pack we got this year. Guna be a sad year for boating and growing hay.


----------

